

HTML5 webcam2gif - cientifico
http://hdragomir.github.io/facetogif/

======
sebslomski
Thank you for making /r/gonewild a better place!

------
bpierre
I made a similar web app a few weeks ago: [http://gif.gg/](http://gif.gg/)

It allows to do stop motion animations:
[http://gif.gg/0HV7by](http://gif.gg/0HV7by)
[http://gif.gg/tp7j5Sq](http://gif.gg/tp7j5Sq)

~~~
noomerikal
repo?

~~~
bpierre
Sure :-)
[https://github.com/bpierre/gif.gg](https://github.com/bpierre/gif.gg)

~~~
noomerikal
Thanks!

------
mapmeld
For anyone interested in the getUserMedia API, I recommend Photobooth.js
[http://wolframhempel.github.io/photobooth-
js/](http://wolframhempel.github.io/photobooth-js/)

Here's the bluescreen GIF-maker I made with it:
[http://mapmeld.github.io/bluescreen-
gif/](http://mapmeld.github.io/bluescreen-gif/)

------
tlongren
This is pretty awesome. Can't wait to show it to my daughter tomorrow. Will
probably come home from work to a full disk on my laptop.

------
thejosh
Doesn't seem to work or ask me for webcam permissions on Chrome.

~~~
hdragomir
I've been hearing about this from one other person. I think it might have
something to do with some settings, but it's hard to make sure.

~~~
dombili
I did use it on Chrome and it worked perfectly well after I allowed the
browser to use my webcam. For what it's worth my webcam is Logitech C270.

This is a neat project by the way. Thank you for your work.

------
ionwake
well done, great stuff

~~~
ionwake
Is there a way to adjust the size/res of the final gif?

~~~
hdragomir
you can fork it on github.
[https://github.com/hdragomir/facetogif](https://github.com/hdragomir/facetogif)

640x480 produces huge gifs (20+MB for 10s) since dithering is not yet
implemented. You can use any online gif optimiser, though.

------
schpet
this rules

------
krfantasy
nice one!

